# Job opportunities - Investment Banking Ops (Derivatives)



## Candida (May 30, 2014)

Hi 

I am currently in Investment Banking Ops (Derivatives) and seeking job opportunities in Australia. Been looking for some time. However, there is always this visa issue with prospective employers. Drop me a msg if you have anything to share. 

Thanks


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Candida said:


> Hi
> 
> I am currently in Investment Banking Ops (Derivatives) and seeking job opportunities in Australia. Been looking for some time. However, there is always this visa issue with prospective employers. Drop me a msg if you have anything to share.
> 
> Thanks


Work for yourself if you are any good.....you can make enough money to live on and probably more..... 
I suspect you could do very well with your experience.
Treat it just like a job and you will be fine......

(Options trading on ASX - monetise the asset)

Good luck!


----------

